# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  The Advantages & Disadvantages of The Internet:

## Osama_Gill

The Internet or the World Wide Web is indeed a wonderful and amazing addition in our lives. The Internet can be known as a kind of global meeting place where people from all parts of the world can come together. It is a service available on the computer, through which everything under the sun is now at the fingertips of anyone who has access to the Internet.

To get online, meaning to connect to the Internet, you need to have:

A Computer: Computer equipment is a sizeable investment and thus you should select a computer carefully. Before buying a computer, understand your needs and then choose one accordingly. See that it comes with a warranty and that after sales service is available in case you need it. 
Internet Service Provider: This is the software that you will require to get online. You can now choose from a dial-up service or 24-hour broadband services. This is the service that will help you to connect to the Internet and start your surfing experiences. 
Advantages of the Internet
The Internet provides opportunities galore, and can be used for a variety of things. Some of the things that you can do via the Internet are:

E-mail: E-mail is an online correspondence system. With e-mail you can send and receive instant electronic messages, which works like writing letters. Your messages are delivered instantly to people anywhere in the world, unlike traditional mail that takes a lot of time. 
Access Information: The Internet is a virtual treasure trove of information. Any kind of information on any topic under the sun is available on the Internet. The search engines on the Internet can help you to find data on any subject that you need. 
Shopping: Along with getting information on the Internet, you can also shop online. There are many online stores and sites that can be used to look for products as well as buy them using your credit card. You do not need to leave your house and can do all your shopping from the convenience of your home. 
Online Chat: There are many chat rooms on the web that can be accessed to meet new people, make new friends, as well as to stay in touch with old friends. 
Downloading Software: This is one of the most happening and fun things to do via the Internet. You can download innumerable, games, music, videos, movies, and a host of other entertainment software from the Internet, most of which are free. 
Disadvantages of the Internet
There are certain cons and dangers relating to the use of Internet that can be summarized as:

Personal Information: If you use the Internet, your personal information such as your name, address, etc. can be accessed by other people. If you use a credit card to shop online, then your credit card information can also be stolen which could be akin to giving someone a blank check. 
Pornography: This is a very serious issue concerning the Internet, especially when it comes to young children. There are thousands of pornographic sites on the Internet that can be easily found and can be a detriment to letting children use the Internet. 
Spamming: This refers to sending unsolicited e-mails in bulk, which serve no purpose and unnecessarily clog up the entire system. 
If you come across any illegal activity on the Internet, such as child pornography or even spammers, then you should report these people and their activities so that they can be controlled and other people deterred from carrying them out. Child pornography can be reported to:

Your Internet service provider 
Local police station 
Cyber Angels (program to report cyber crime) 
Such illegal activities are frustrating for all Internet users, and so instead of just ignoring it, we should make an effort to try and stop these activities so that using the Internet can become that much safer. That said, the advantages of the Internet far outweigh the disadvantages, and millions of people each day benefit from using the Internet for work and for pleasure

----------


## aneeza ali

i had to right an essay on iternet and it helped me a lot 
Thanks  :Smile: 

Keep sharing  :Smile:

----------


## PetrucciVR

Great post!
The Internet is a very very very import tool @ the current days.

Thanks

----------

